# Value of a used Beretta 96 Brigadier -G- Elite 2



## Field (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi!! 

I have been using a Beretta 96 Brigadier Elite 2 as my primary conceal carry gun and was thinking of changing. I love the gun but it is heavy for an everyday carry gun. I was considering selling my Elite 2 to purchase something else but I cannot find any concrete values on 96 Brigadier elite 2s. I bought it brand new and have fired less than 200 rounds through it. I don't have the box or original papers but I have put a set of Hogue grips on it and I am going to sell it with a leather Galco holster and two magazines. Love the way the gun shoots but I want to use the money to get something a little more carry friendly. I figure if anyone could give me a ballpark value it would be the people on this forum. Thank you for your time and input.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's a rare pistol and an upper tier competitive pistol as well. You shouldn't sell it, but if you do, gun broker, arms list, etc... and other listing sights of gun sales should be explored. I'm sure some one would love to own it. The asking price in 2013 for the one below was $725.00, which should give you an idea.

ARMSLIST - For Sale: RARE BERETTA 96G BRIGADIER ELITE II 40 S&W w/ STAINLESS SLIDE


----------



## tdwillis2 (Jun 21, 2016)

I just joined the forum and saw you post from about 18 months ago. Did you ever sell your Beretta or would you like to sell it?


----------

